# Tank Lights



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon mini tank for my female betta but the light stopped working recently. This is not the first time it's happened. Any ideas why? The bulb has only been in use for about three months, and the first time the light went out I changed the bulb and cleaned the socket.:betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What kind of light is it? Most likely it is either the bulb or a short in the hood.


----------

